# Moving out, Apartments?



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm going to move out in the next few months hopefully, and I need some ideas on German Shepherd friendly apartments.

Kwai is only 50lbs, but everywhere I have seen they want to charge $300.00 for a dog, and exclude German Shepherds.

Anyone in the Jacksonville, FL area got any ideas?

I'd like to stay in the Mandarin area if at all possible.

PS:
Sorry I've been away for so long!


----------



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm checking foreclosures, looks like that might be a better option since I intend to stay in the are for a few years, and possibly have roommates.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I just went through the same thing when moving to North Carolina.

What about house rentals instead? They usually have a pretty high initial deposit (one months rent) but it will sometimes include the pet deposit. Some of the insurance companies might have an issue with GSDs but if you look around im sure you will find something.

I found my current house for 650/month, nice area, huge yard, dog friendly, they let me put up a double gate because one side was missing fence but that's all I had to do.

The deposit included the pet deposit so I didnt have to pay extra. Check the craigslist rentals in your area and email/call people.

I started searching months before moving to make sure I could find a place that would allow all my pets. It takes time but it's possible!

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/apa/ - apartment/house rentals
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/rea/ - real estate for sale in case you want to see if forclosures are listed.

If you can buy it's a great time to do so!


----------



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Aidan, I didn't think about renting.

I would much prefer to have a yard.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Since you have been gone, we have moved twice.

The first time was in early 2008, from the Washington, DC area to southern Virginia near Yorktown, and the second time was in June 2009 from there to upstate New York, near the Canadian border. 

We made the first move with our GSD Abby and our two cats, and the second move with Abby, our Malinois Ronja, and two cats. We got Ronja in March, so very shortly before moving, but did get her CGC and TDI prior to our move.

The way we found both those places - both are houses - has been through Craig's List, but not by contacting people through their ads. What I did was to post a "Housing Wanted" ad on Craig's List for the area we were moving to, explaining what we were looking for and giving some information about ourselves and our pets. I did make sure to include that both the dogs have their CGC and TDI, and also that we are carrying renter's insurance which does cover the dogs under its liability clause.

The place we lived in near Yorktown was half of a duplex and the landlord's daughter and son-in-law lived in the other half. We shared a yard (unfenced) and never had any issues. We were also walking-distance from a beach where I could take the dogs swimming, training, etc.

Where we are now, we have a split-level modern log home with 74 acres behind it, as well as another 100+ acres across the street (which belongs to our neighbor) that we are allowed to go on with the dogs to hike, train, etc. It's a really nice place to live and we're seriously considering buying it if DH ends up retiring up here.


----------



## Hawkllore (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Historian!

Sounds great up there, I can't wait to have land like that.

I will look into getting Kwai CGC, I did get a cert. when we finished our training, but I don't believe it was CGC.


----------

